# PCMCIA problem...have I overlooked something? [solved]

## greebot

Hi all,

    I just managed to boot into my recently installed system, and it says:

```
* PCMCIA support detected

* starting pcmcia...

cardmgr[5887]: no socket found!

* cardmgr failed to start
```

Now bearing in mind that my wireless lan card is PCMCIA, and without it i have no networking, this is a bit of a pain.  I've got all the PCMCIA support I can find selected into the kernel (not any modules), and i've emerged pcmcia-cs.  I've also got eth0 and eth1 set up for dhcp.  They don't work either, but i havent got any ethernet cables in so i don't expect them to... should I?

I'm using 2.6.15 on an old IBM ThinkPad, and my wireless card is Netgear.  I ran lspci, and i found 2 refernces to do with CardBus, but nothing about PCMCIA, but i can't find anything about CardBus in the kernel, and it definately looks like a PCMCIA card.

I have full network access under liveCD, so its not that its an incompatible card.

Any help greatly appreciated, Greebot.Last edited by greebot on Fri Mar 31, 2006 8:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## thesnowman

```
# emerge -aC pcmcia-cs

# emerge -av pcmciautils
```

The PCMCIA kernel subsystem was reworked in 2.6.13 requiring the use of the new pcmciautils package.  pcmcia-cs has been deprecated.

Edit: On second thought it's probably a kernel problem.  Can you post your kernel config (minus the comments).

----------

## greebot

it was a kernel problem (just solved) i was looking in device drivers for it, but actually it was in bus options. i'll emerge what you said anyway though.

----------

## rmcleod

Hi,

I've got the exact same problem, you say your's was a kernel problem. How did you resolve this? 

any help much appreciated

----------

## apexofservice

I've got a very similar problem.

The only difference is that mine's a Dynex wired network card.  It provides one eth port which liveCD recognizes immediately (I noted that it doesn't necessarily seem to be loading cardmgr or anything having to do with PCMCIA, or perhaps I'm overlooking it).  

Nonetheless, when booting into the system I get the message that cardmgr failed to start (no sockets) and that eth0 doesn't exist, and that netmount failed to start.

This is also an old IBM thinkpad.

Any help?

Love you all,

apexofservice

----------

## Higgaion

I'll join this list of people here waiting for an answer, because i've got the same problem here.

----------

## Higgaion

OK. after reading http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/howto.html i discovered that most new laptops nead the yenta-compatable bridge kernel option.  and also i discovered that yenta is yiddish for a female blabber-mouth.  don't we all love linux's little quirks?   :Rolling Eyes: 

so anyone with no pcmcia action on a dell C600 should try this option. also, i'm wiki-ing my discoveries: www.gento-wiki.com

----------

## sdpeterson

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The only difference is that mine's a Dynex wired network card. It provides one eth port which liveCD recognizes immediately (I noted that it doesn't necessarily seem to be loading cardmgr or anything having to do with PCMCIA, or perhaps I'm overlooking it). 
> 
> 

 

Did you ever figure out how to get the Dynex wired card working?  I'm struggling with it right now and could use some pointers.

--Thanks

----------

## lirakis

i had the same problem running 2.6.16.  I went in and enabled yenta bridge support under the bus menu in the kernel config.  solved the problem.

----------

